# photo meter 5010



## boma_boma (10 يونيو 2007)

photo meter 5010



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




ممكن شرح للتعامل مع هذا الجهاز لو سمحتم


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (13 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
في الرابط التالي كتيب المستخدم (operators manual) لهذا الجهاز
http://www.riele.de/files/5010v5/5010e_59.pdf

و الرابط التالي تجد فية كتيب الصيانة (Service manual)
http://www.riele.de/downloads/index.shtml

عسي ان يكون هذا ما ترغب فيه


----------



## amod (13 يونيو 2007)

زميلي عبدالرحمن الطحان 
الرجاء كتابة الاسم والباسودر اللازم للتحميل
ان امكن ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (15 يونيو 2007)

للأسف يا اخ amod لا اعلم الpassword
انا فقط عملت بحث حتي وجدت الموقع و لم احاول تنزيل الملف فلم اعلم بوجود ال password


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (11 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks a lot for your cooperate


----------



## tabarak_hamza (28 مايو 2009)

ياريت نسخة عربية من كتيب المستخدم لأن الفرجن دة جديد ومش عارفين نشغله
ونكون شاكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررين أفضال جميع العاملين بالمنتدى


----------



## mustafa el (28 مايو 2009)

*دة جروب على الفيس بوك*

دة جروب على الفيس بوك 
ابحث على 

*جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية*


----------

